# Greece now second-riskiest world sovereign - CMA



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

Greece now second-riskiest world sovereign - CMA  - Yahoo! News UK


----------



## Catx (Apr 15, 2009)

PETERFC said:


> Greece now second-riskiest world sovereign - CMA* - Yahoo! News UK


So what? These are Portuguese forums :confused2:


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



Catx said:


> So what? These are Portuguese forums :confused2:


Among the world's safest sovereigns first and second places remained occupied by Norway and Finland, followed by an improvement in the credit of the United States at third place, from tenth in the previous quarter.

But the euro zone's safest haven bonds, German Bunds, and The Netherlands, slipped in the rankings. Germany was sixth-safest compared with third-safest in the first quarter, while Dutch debt was eighth, slipping from sixth.

The worst performing sovereigns in the quarter ended June were Greece, whose percentage rise in CDS was 190 percent, followed by Belgium, whose CDS rose 168.5 percent.

Spain's CDS was third worst-performing with a 129.2 percent jump, *Portugal fourth*, with a 127.3 percent rise, and France fifth with a 112.3 percent gain in cost of debt protection.

This may be a Portugal Forum i agree i have high lighted the position of Portugal.

Peter


----------

